# possible disease?



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

My Red Tailed Shark no longer eats fish food, i dont know if he is to slow to eat or if he no longer wants fish food.. instead he munches on the algae, i have had him in this tank for about 2 weeks now. he was in a 55 gallon but he was picking on the other fish to much so we moved him into a smaller tank and he has stopped being mean

his tankmates are 3 clouds, 3 embers. 3 bloodfins, and 2 redeyes. and recently he started to do what i call surfing only its a little different. it looks like he is trying to swim into the filter where the water pours out and about every 10 minutes at night you'll hear him flipping around on the top of the water. he only does it at night.

so is he goofing off?
is it a virus?
and why has he stopped eating fish food?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it is eating algae in the new tank so it is full all the time. I also think it is trying to jump out possibly because the tank is to small. It should settle down soon.


----------

